# vetassess verification call missed .wat will happen next?



## rahulsingh$ (Jun 12, 2014)

Yesterday l was called by vetassess but i could not answer the call as i was busy in meeting.Then they called my employer and my employer replied that he does not know english and he understands hindi.then vetassess co said thank you. Till now i have received no call from them again.what should i do?if they will call me again or not?if not whether it will result as negative outcome?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

rahulsingh$ said:


> Yesterday l was called by vetassess but i could not answer the call as i was busy in meeting.Then they called my employer and my employer replied that he does not know english and he understands hindi.then vetassess co said thank you. Till now i have received no call from them again.what should i do?if they will call me again or not?if not whether it will result as negative outcome?


Nothing to worry! You can give them a call and explain the situation to them. They are very genuine people who will listen to you and resolve the matter.

You should call them between 3-5pm AEST on the number given on their website.


----------



## rahulsingh$ (Jun 12, 2014)

But sir; i have applies through an agent. My agent is off shore registered agent. He told me not to call them back. He told me that they will call you by themselves. I am worried should i call them or not? Plz advise me.


----------



## rahulsingh$ (Jun 12, 2014)

Also Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

rahulsingh$ said:


> But sir; i have applies through an agent. My agent is off shore registered agent. He told me not to call them back. He told me that they will call you by themselves. I am worried should i call them or not? Plz advise me.


Personally speaking, if you have the application number I don't see a problem with calling them up. 

I called them a few times regarding my application and they were more than happy to assist. 

You can decide on whether you should call or not. But they were very helpful when I called.


----------



## rahulsingh$ (Jun 12, 2014)

This Q is for cancerian rules.plz answer sir


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

rahulsingh$ said:


> This Q is for cancerian rules.plz answer sir


Dude please don't call me sir. I'm a mere fellow member of the forum. I already answered your question.


----------



## rahulsingh$ (Jun 12, 2014)

I have got a positive skill assessment. Now looking for state nomination. My ielts scote is R-8.5 L-7 W-7 S-6.5 at present south Australia nomination requires 7 in each for my occupation. My Q is that whether new Csol will be released by Australia immigration on july 1,2014? Is there any hope that with minimum 6.5 band in ielts , i may get nomination by south Australia after july 1,2014.?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

rahulsingh$ said:


> I have got a positive skill assessment. Now looking for state nomination. My ielts scote is R-8.5 L-7 W-7 S-6.5 at present south Australia nomination requires 7 in each for my occupation. My Q is that whether new Csol will be released by Australia immigration on july 1,2014? Is there any hope that with minimum 6.5 band in ielts , i may get nomination by south Australia after july 1,2014.?


July 1 is just couple is days buddy, be patient and you will figure out.


----------



## rahulsingh$ (Jun 12, 2014)

Ok
Waiting for july 1.....


----------

